# infected foreskin ?



## mama2leila (Aug 23, 2005)

I hope someone can help, my son's foreskin became inflammed on Sunday, I was worried then that it was just a bug bite on the penis (we're outside naked frequently). but he said it really hurt, so I took him to the ped yesterday, and she said it could be a bite or something else, and to watch him if it gets more painful, starts discharging, or he starts running a fever.

Well, today his foreskin is way more swollen, and he says it really hurts, and there was some dried discharge around the outside of the tip of the foreskin this morning. Unfortunately, my doctor is not in on Tuesdays, and I don't feel comfortable taking him to anyone else. Is there anything I can do for him at home? Does he need antibiotic cream? He only wears diapers at night, and doesn't seem to have any pain during urination, he's "airing out" most of the time, I really don't think it's yeast (we eat a very low sugar diet, and lots of probiotics and fermented foods).

Thanks!


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Does he have a fever? Have you tried some soaking baths? What color is the discharge? Is it possible he could have put anything up inside his foreskin (I'm only asking as I've read where sometimes kids will do this while they are exploring their bodies). Would he have come in contact with any poison ivy/oak?


----------



## mama2leila (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for responding. No fever, the discharge is white. I didn't get to smell it or really investigate it when the doc was (surprisingly gently) encouraging it to drain, and he fell asleep on the ride home. I'm hoping to be able to tell by smell if it's pus, yeast, or just smegma, and then go from there. He had a little pocket of fluid, but it seems to be draining through a break in the adhesions. It's totally possible he got some dirt or something in there, he has been vigorously exploring his body lately, and rubbing things on his penis, and his penis on things a lot, and has been exploring with the foreskin a lot too. I don't think he's come into contact with poison ivy, there's no boils. The fluid is draining from under the foreskin, but not from the urethra. No pain while urinating.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

What exactly did the dr do to incourage drainage? She honestly shouldnt have done anything at all. Not even touch his penis since she could have spread the bacteria.

My ds had a bacterial infection and it was VERY obvious that an infection was going on because his penis swelled to at least 3x's the normal size and it looked horrible. OTC bacatracin cream and oral abx started to make the swelling go down within 6 hours and he was back to normal in 24.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Is your ds any better today?


----------



## tutucrazy (Dec 30, 2008)

Based on what you are saying I would say that this is separation trauma, not an infection. If it is infected it will continue to get worse and the swelling will spread to the groin, also he will get a fever.

Your doctor should NOT have done anything to "encourage draining". By doing this she will have released more of the natural adhesions making it swell more and making it hurt more. Mild to moderate swelling, redness and pain can be normal symptoms of separation and will be aggravated if the anyone tries to manipulate his foreskin. The proper thing to do is leave it alone. I would be almost certain that she made the symptoms worse by manipulating his foreskin. This is essentially like picking a scab. It does nothing to help the foreskin and only extends the period of trauma.

Please read this:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...893&highlight=

Right now just try to keep him clothed so he is not tempted to pull at his foreskin until it heals. Give him a warm soak in the tub with a couple tablespoons of baking soda to sooth the glans. Please don't allow anyone else to manipulate him and try to leave it alone.

My son's separation was quite traumatic. It is different for each boy. Some boys are more noticeable than others however all are normal variations.


----------

